# Difference between bookshelves speakers & studio monitors & loudspeakers?



## audiophile01

Hey head-fiers,

 Quick question, what are the main differences between bookshelves speakers, studio monitors, & loudspeakers? I'm looking to upgrade my computer speakers to something with a more audiophile taste. I've heard recommendations from av123 (x-ls) to b&w (300series) to KRP-Rokit 5's etc. 
 If anyone has a great link where I can research into, that would be very helpful.

 Thanks!!


----------



## hciman77

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *audiophile01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey head-fiers,

 Quick question, what are the main differences between bookshelves speakers, studio monitors, & loudspeakers? I'm looking to upgrade my computer speakers to something with a more audiophile taste. I've heard recommendations from av123 (x-ls) to b&w (300series) to KRP-Rokit 5's etc. 
 If anyone has a great link where I can research into, that would be very helpful.

 Thanks!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Loudspeakers or Speakers for short come in many shapes and sizes and purposes. 

 The following is a rather broad generalization.

 Bookshelf speakers are typically quite small and designed to be used near walls , this sometimes reinforces bass response. Generally small bookshelf type speakers cannot produce very low bass i.e frequences less than 60hz.

 Studio Monitors are speakers designed for use in er studios, though the term has been appropriated to sometimes indicate that the speakers have the qualities attributed to studio monitors. For monitor work engineers are generally intersted in accuracy i.e the speaker playback does not deviate much from the live or recorded signal. 

 Speakers can also be stand-mounted , floorstanding or fixed to or in walls, in the 80s some speakers were suspended between ceilings and floors by cables, I kid you not.

 Generally bigger speakers have a better ability to produce lower bass tones.

 Bookshelf speakers may also be accompanied by a specialist low frequency speaker called a subwoofer to make up for their low end deficiences.

 Generally traditional (non computer based) hifi speakers are not powered so external amplification is necessary. Though some are, these are sometimes called active speakers.

 I have just invested in a set of JBL E20 bookshelf speakers ($27 from ebay) that I plan to connect to a vintage Nikko Amp and use for my office system.

 EDIT: Knowing your budget would be useful, speakers can get very very expensive


----------



## audiophile01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hciman77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Loudspeakers or Speakers for short come in many shapes and sizes and purposes. 

 The following is a rather broad generalization.

 Bookshelf speakers are typically quite small and designed to be used near walls , this sometimes reinforces bass response. Generally small bookshelf type speakers cannot produce very low bass i.e frequences less than 60hz.

 Studio Monitors are speakers designed for use in er studios, though the term has been appropriated to sometimes indicate that the speakers have the qualities attributed to studio monitors. For monitor work engineers are generally intersted in accuracy i.e the speaker playback does not deviate much from the live or recorded signal. 

 Speakers can also be stand-mounted , floorstanding or fixed to o
 r in walls, in the 80s some speakers were suspended between ceilings and floors by cables, I kid you not.

 Generally bigger speakers have a better ability to produce lower bass tones.

 Bookshelf speakers may also be accompanied by a specialist low frequency speaker called a subwoofer to make up for their low end deficiences.

 Generally traditional (non computer based) hifi speakers are not powered so external amplification is necessary. Though some are, these are sometimes called active speakers.

 I have just invested in a set of JBL E20 bookshelf speakers ($27 from ebay) that I plan to connect to a vintage Nikko Amp and use for my office system.

 EDIT: Knowing your budget would be useful, speakers can get very very expensive_

 

Ahhh, thanks for the enlightenment!
 My budget for the speakers would be around 300$ !!
 And judging by the definition of bookshelves, I definitely might want to go that route.


----------



## audiophile01

bump


----------



## infinitesymphony

Let's separate the speakers you listed by power differences:

 Bookshelves and floorstanders ("loudspeakers") are almost all passive, meaning they require external amplification by an integrated amplifier (which contains a preamplifier and a power amplifier) or a receiver (same features as integrated amp plus surround sound capability).

 Monitors and computer speakers are usually active, meaning they have their own built-in amplifiers and need to plug into the wall. Studio monitors ideally use a "balanced" connection (via XLR or TRS), which a card like the AV-710 isn't capable of supplying. All normal "consumer" speakers (i.e. bookshelves, floorstanders, and computer speakers) are considered "unbalanced," which is probably what you're seeking.

 So, if you don't have the budget for a receiver or integrated amplifier, computer speakers are probably the way to go.


----------



## audiophile01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let's separate the speakers you listed by power differences:

 Bookshelves and floorstanders ("loudspeakers") are almost all passive, meaning they require external amplification by an integrated amplifier (which contains a preamplifier and a power amplifier) or a receiver (same features as integrated amp plus surround sound capability).

 Monitors and computer speakers are usually active, meaning they have their own built-in amplifiers and need to plug into the wall. Studio monitors ideally use a "balanced" connection (via XLR or TRS), which a card like the AV-710 isn't capable of supplying. All normal "consumer" speakers (i.e. bookshelves, floorstanders, and computer speakers) are considered "unbalanced," which is probably what you're seeking.

 So, if you don't have the budget for a receiver or integrated amplifier, computer speakers are probably the way to go._

 

Ooh, what i meant was 300$ budget for speakers alone. I got money set aside for a receiver(around 200) & a emu 0404 usb soundcard. 

 Anymore recommendations on speakers head-fiers?


----------



## infinitesymphony

If you're seriously considering the E-MU 0404 USB, you should definitely take advantage of its balanced outputs, especially since it has that handy Direct Monitor knob for adjusting volume.

 The $200 for the receiver could go toward better monitors, so you're essentially looking at a $500 price point. That would net you a very nice set of speakers, especially if you're willing to buy used. Studios go out of business all the time and sell their like-new equipment on-the-cheap to make quick cash.

 If you're set on getting the receiver and running an unbalanced setup, you'll probably be recommended something like the AV123 X-Series. You might also consider looking for used unbalanced speakers.


----------



## mikeg

Take a look at the following link:
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/showt...10#post1182910
 I was originally referred to it by LLoyd 297.


----------



## audiophile01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you're seriously considering the E-MU 0404 USB, you should definitely take advantage of its balanced outputs, especially since it has that handy Direct Monitor knob for adjusting volume.

 The $200 for the receiver could go toward better monitors, so you're essentially looking at a $500 price point. That would net you a very nice set of speakers, especially if you're willing to buy used. Studios go out of business all the time and sell their like-new equipment on-the-cheap to make quick cash.

 If you're set on getting the receiver and running an unbalanced setup, you'll probably be recommended something like the AV123 X-Series. You might also consider looking for used unbalanced speakers._

 

Ohhh, Just curious what recommendations come for the 400-500$ mark?
 Also, I've been seeing a lot of recommendations for the av123.
 I heard you can try it out for 30days & if you don't like it you can return it!
 Sounds tempting.

  Quote:


 mikeg Take a look at the following link:
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/showt...10#post1182910
 I was originally referred to it by LLoyd 297. 
 

Looking into that right now


----------



## infinitesymphony

What's your location? You should definitely head toward your nearest pro audio shop (or even Guitar Center) to see what's available in your price range. Listening is really the only way to know what you'll like. Different monitors can sound very, very different; brands tend to have a "house sound."

 The Sweetwater Sound website is usually pretty up-to-date in terms of popular monitors. See what's in your price range, and don't forget about buying used.

Active Monitor listing at Sweetwater Sound (sorted by Price Low to High). Also notice that some are priced individually (ea) and some are sold in pairs (pr).


----------



## audiophile01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's your location? You should definitely head toward your nearest pro audio shop (or even Guitar Center) to see what's available in your price range. Listening is really the only way to know what you'll like. Different monitors can sound very, very different; brands tend to have a "house sound."

 The Sweetwater Sound website is usually pretty up-to-date in terms of popular monitors. See what's in your price range, and don't forget about buying used.

Active Monitor listing at Sweetwater Sound (sorted by Price Low to High). Also notice that some are priced individually (ea) and some are sold in pairs (pr)._

 

Thanks Infinite
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be sure to look into it


----------



## mlhm5

What size? If you are looking for bookshelf speakers, I suggest some Polks. The RT-55i are great and sell for around $225 a pair. The SDACRS+ are around $325, the Rt-35i are around $130 and the RT-25i around #100. All are great speakers. Search CL with Crazedlist and visit the Polk Audio Forums.

 The SDACRS+ and RT-55i are some really good speakers that are not made any longer but still sound super. I have a pair of 25+ year old Monitor 7b that sound really great. No need to worry about refoaming Polks.


----------



## musicmind

hi

 Here is a nice little read from Sound on Sound mag which compares Wharfedale Diamond 8.1 and B&W 303 speakers against Dyanaudio and KRK monitor speakers:

 "Loudspeakers are traditionally designed for either monitor or hi-fi applications, but is there actually any difference? And just how suitable are hi-fi speakers for nearfield monitoring in the project studio? In part one this month, we examine measured responses."

 Part1 :
http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/Jun0...s/monitors.asp

 Part 2 :
http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/nov0...andingmons.htm


----------



## AudioNoob

heard good things about these http://www.av123.com/products_produc...s&product=82.1


----------



## audiophile01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi

 Here is a nice little read from Sound on Sound mag which compares Wharfedale Diamond 8.1 and B&W 303 speakers against Dyanaudio and KRK monitor speakers:

 "Loudspeakers are traditionally designed for either monitor or hi-fi applications, but is there actually any difference? And just how suitable are hi-fi speakers for nearfield monitoring in the project studio? In part one this month, we examine measured responses."

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/Jun0...s/monitors.asp_

 

Thanks for the link
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioNoob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_heard good things about these http://www.av123.com/products_produc...s&product=82.1_

 

Yeah, I keep getting recommendations for those monitors, & I'm actually tempted to order those because of their great return policy. Do you know if X-LS are good for hiphop?


----------



## Thelonious Monk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Take a look at the following link:
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/showt...10#post1182910
 I was originally referred to it by LLoyd 297._

 

oh wow. that guy pretty much said the exact same thing i did in a recent thread about studio monitors! i'm not alone. he hit the nail on the head. try before you buy, pro and audiophile are worlds apart. imo, the Role Audio Skiff is a great speaker to be used for music at the computer. it's very very small, and about $200. obviously needs a subwoofer. if you can stretch your budget a bit you can get a really top-notch subwoofer from av123, forget the model name. 

 i really think you should avoid the x-ls. not because it's bad, because it won't sound all that good so close to you, and have tons of resonance off of the stuff on your desk. i think this might help you a bit. he recommends a few great components that are in the $200 ballpark, and those articles are pretty informative about nearfield listening. definitely a nice guideline for me, i won't have a decent listening area for many years, i'm confined to the computer. curses!


----------



## musicmind

Thanks for the enjoythemusic.com and gearslutz links, some good reading there.


----------

